# Substitute for Total cereal



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm using suebee's mix, but where I live we can't get total and I was wondering what I could use to substitute it? I was told that Vector cereal is not good enough, but I figured it would be fine to let the girls finish the last of it. Well, it's time to make a new batch (actually it's already made it's just missing the total substitute) and I am at a total loss at what to put in there. If anyone has any ideas please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Demonardae said:


> I'm using suebee's mix, but where I live we can't get total and I was wondering what I could use to substitute it? I was told that Vector cereal is not good enough, but I figured it would be fine to let the girls finish the last of it. Well, it's time to make a new batch (actually it's already made it's just missing the total substitute) and I am at a total loss at what to put in there. If anyone has any ideas please let me know. Thanks.


We don't have Total in Canada I tried the Vector, but when I discussed it with Suebee herself, I was told not to use it, too much sugar and not comparable. The best thing to do is to crush a children's vitamin up to make up for the lack of the Total. At this point I gave up and switched to lab blocks and ended up with harlan 2014.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

XD Great. I made like 5 - 10 pounds of the mix. How does she recommend putting the children's vitamin in? Just add it to the whole mix or mix some in each individual bowl of mix (gah, if I hadn't made the mix I would totally switch to lab blocks. Less hassle) And did she say a specific brand of children's vitamin? Hating the lack of Total in Canada. -_-


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I used Harlan Teklad and Suebee's. I like giving them the variety. The blocks ensure they get the vitamins they need, but I think they enjoy being able to choose different bits of the Suebee's mix. Suebee's isn't supposed to be fed without lab blocks anyway.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

They get their staple daily, it's natural choice seniors lite dog food. My girls love it to bits. (They try to take two to three pieces at a time. Silly ratties )


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if you'r familiar with how big HT blocks are, but one of my boys will always try to get at least two pieces in his mouth at once. It looks completely ridiculous.

Also, my original post should say "use" not "used." Derp.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

I bet it does. Twinkie tries to pick up three and constantly drops one, goes to pick it up then drops another. She'll do that until you shoo her away (which she then goes and tries to eat asap) or her cagemate, Naughty, comes over. Naughty likes to take the food that Twinkie's eating rather than getting her own piece. Their nuts.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I couldn't figure out the crushed vitamin either. You can contact her on Goosemoose rat forum if you join. She's one of the moderators or even better post asking...that way everyone will find out and it will come up in searches later on my unlucky Total-less Canadians LOL


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Alright will do.  Hopefully it won't be too big of a pain in the butt to do.


----------



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

I send stuff to online friends in Canada all the time, and almost always include a few boxes of cereal or other products that aren't sold in Canada. Maybe you could find an online friend in the states who would send you a box of Total?? One box should be able to go First Class International from the US Postal Service for less than $10. Might be worth it if you really like that food mix.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

You can also go to the General Mills Canada Web site (http://lifemadedelicious.ca/) and suggest that they sell Total in Canada. I can't believe they don't, since it is basically fortified bran flakes. Is it possible that it is sold in Canada, but under another name?


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

:/ I'm just not going to worry about the total anymore (although I was told green mush is a great substitute for it.) I was told by Debbie, the rat lady, that nutro natural choice dog food and suebee's isn't a healthy diet. Her exact words were ' A diet of Suebees mix and dog food is not an adequate diet for rats. I highly recommend you buy a commercial rat block for them, which you can supplement with fruits and vegies.' So now I'm just going to give them a bit of the stuff I have every couple of days to give them a little variety.


----------

